# Hyperthyroidism and Thyroid Cancer Risk: A Population-based Cohort Study



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hyperthyroidism and Thyroid Cancer Risk: A Population-based Cohort Study

Please read. I have stressed this for a very long time about hyper!

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

_After adjusting for age, gender, diabetes mellitus, hypertension, hyperlipidemia, gout, geographic region, and income, patients with hyperthyroidism remained at increased risk of cancer incidence and thyroid cancer (Adjusted HR: 1.206; 95% CI: 1.015-1.433 and 6.803; 95% CI: 3.584-12.91, respectively) (both p<0.05). The longer the duration of hyperthyroidism, the greater the risk of thyroid cancer.
_
This appears to be a pretty hard-core study. For any of you non-statisticians, here's what the results mean in a "plain English" sort of way:

- Between 1.015% and 1.455% of the general non-hyper population is likely to develop thyroid cancer. (1.2% of the study's non-hyper population developed thyroid cancer.)

- Between 3.584% and 12.91% of the general hyperthyroid population is likely to develop thyroid cancer. (6.8% of the study's hyper population developed thyroid cancer.)

That's pretty significant, in a statistical as well as practical way. Definitely something for doctors and hyperthyroid patients to be aware of.


----------

